# Feral Black Bees



## laurelmtnlover (May 29, 2009)

Nice pids, thanks!!


----------



## bhfury (Nov 25, 2008)

Tonight I was watching a bee just like that. First it tried to go in my carni hive then one of my italian hive. He buzzed me a few time and finally the carnies let her in. She was a very black bee just like your picture... Not, sure what kind it is, but she was accepted in the hive.


----------



## Tom G. Laury (May 24, 2008)

Those are old, experienced, robbers.


----------



## bhfury (Nov 25, 2008)

Tom G. Laury said:


> Those are old, experienced, robbers.


I knew she was up to no good...


----------



## Beee Farmer (Aug 11, 2008)

Ahhhhhh Hill Billy Bees!


----------

